# VDSL- Trotz 25K leitung kommen nur 4k an!



## _hellgate_ (11. November 2010)

Seit letzter Woche habe ich von T-Online einen neuen Router bekommen, der bei dem vertrag für 35€ dabei war. Heute kan endlich der Anruf, dass sie leitung erneurrt wurde und jetzt eine geschwindigkeit von 25000 kbit/s hat.
Ich habe aber nur laut speedmeter 2-8 tausen kbit/s der rechner im zimmer nebendran 14k -.-
was ist da los???


----------



## KralleRalle (11. November 2010)

Wieviel hast Du am Router und wieviel liegen nebenan am Router an ?


----------



## NCphalon (11. November 2010)

Und wie hast du den Rechner am Router angeschlossen auf dem du die geschwindigkeit misst?


----------



## _hellgate_ (11. November 2010)

also am router direkt hab ich es nicht gemessen
verbunden ist alles per d-lan das für 100mbit/s gemacht ist, als mainboard habe ich eins mit dual gbit lan


----------



## bleifuß90 (11. November 2010)

verkabel die Rechner mal per LAN Kabel und nicht über D-Lan. D-Lan ist zwar eine nette Idee aber doch recht fehleranfällig.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. November 2010)

bleifuß90 schrieb:


> verkabel die Rechner mal per LAN Kabel und nicht über D-Lan. D-Lan ist zwar eine nette Idee aber doch recht fehleranfällig.



Ich denke sogar das dies der Grund dafür ist.


----------



## KralleRalle (13. November 2010)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> also am router direkt hab ich es nicht gemessen
> verbunden ist alles per d-lan das für 100mbit/s gemacht ist, als mainboard habe ich eins mit dual gbit lan



Kannst in der Routerübersicht einsehen .


----------



## K3n$! (13. November 2010)

=> https://speedport.ip/


Dann auf den Reiter "Status" klicken.


----------



## domi-germany (15. November 2010)

ADSL2+ fähig ??


----------



## _hellgate_ (15. November 2010)

was ist
ADSL2 fähig????


----------



## flashback830 (16. November 2010)

Was ist ADSL2+ und wie funktionierts ?

aber ich denke nicht das es daran liegt wenn an dem anderen pc 14k ankommen. 
versuchs mal mit ner neuistallation von deinen netzwekkarten treibern und/oder mach mal ip zuweißung manuell:
bsp:
192.168.1.102
255.255.255.0
192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1


----------



## robbe (16. November 2010)

Ich geh mal Stark davon aus, das es am DLan liegt. Besonders da im Zimmer nebenan wesentlich mehr Geschwindigkeit ankommt, sowas ist typisch für DLan. Probier einfach mal ne andere Steckdose fürs Dlan aus.
Oder verbinde den Pc am besten mal per LAN Kabel mit dem Router. Wenn da die volle Geschwindigkeit ankommt, liegst am DLan.


----------



## K3n$! (16. November 2010)

Aber VDSL 25 ist, wie der Name schon sagt, nicht ADSL sondern VDSL.

Aber das wird trotzdem, wie die anderen schon meinten, am DLAN liegen. 
Einfach mal in den Router gucken, wie viel Geschwindigkeit er dort angibt.


----------



## _hellgate_ (17. November 2010)

also wenn ich ne steckdose benutze also keinen mehrfachverteiler komme ich auf ca 14000 kbit/s


----------



## robbe (17. November 2010)

Das ist schon mal ein Fortschritt, man sollte generell keine Verteiler für Dlan benutzen. 
aber ich denk mal, bei 14000 ist einfach Schluss, mehr wird dein Dlan Kit einfach nicht schaffen. Du müsstest also entweder auf LAN umsteigen oder dir ein schnelleres Dlan kit besorgen.


----------



## vad4r (17. November 2010)

Wenn Du keine Chance hast, ein ordentliches Netzwerkkabel zu verlegen, ist vielleicht Wlan noch eine Alternative, vielleicht kommt ja davon ein bisschen mehr an.


----------



## _hellgate_ (17. November 2010)

ich glaub nicht das ich mit w-lan schneller unterwegs bin oder?

also wenn ichs direkt am router anschließe komme ich auf 24xxx also das ist schonmal gut^^


----------



## robbe (17. November 2010)

Wie weit sind denn Router und rechner auseinander und wieviele Wände sind dazwischen? ( wegen W-lan)


----------

